# tire traction compound?



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I am looking for somthing to soften rubber tires that works better than WD-40 or Simple Green. Any Ideas?


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Niftec Works on Rubber tires.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

VHT works great.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

StickEt makes some stuff for Capped Tires that works well also..........


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

We use vht also.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.teameamotorsports.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=197


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Coyote Stew.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Buggy Grip works well also,


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

where do I find these?


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

CDW35 said:


> Buggy Grip works well also,


Used,Simple Green works better and smells less.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We, Team Coyote, make it to use on cap tires.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

GM Top Engine Cleaner


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

TOYMINATOR said:


> Used,Simple Green works better and smells less.


True! :thumbsup: Buggy grip is some strong stuff! :freak:


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard "Soy Gel" really softens tires, make them look like crayons on hot payment...


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

a freind of mine recently tried using absorbine Jr. because of the similar smell to buggy grip , and beleive it or not he now swears by it for running on hard packed clay!!!


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

pb blaster but this stuff stink


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

"GOOF OFF"

http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp

Not the best stuff to smell but it works and drys fast. 

I'm not sure what the MSDS is for the stuff but I would be careful.

A toothbrush makes a good applicator.

Goof Off is the most popular at our indoor off road track.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Vanwall said:


> "GOOF OFF"
> 
> http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try and the PB Blaster I use both in my garage and have both the GOOF OFF is some WICKED stuff! My daughter got ahold of some BLUE model paint,it went through our new clothes dryer. Looked like sombody put a handfull of crayons in the dryer. 2 hours later and a lot of scrubbing it took ALL of the paint out of the dryer.I think it should soften the rubber.Thanks for the info.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Trinity Zip Free is very popular at the clay track I race. Really softens the rubber (much more than buggy grip) without repelling the moisture in the clay, like WD-40 and some other solvents.


----------

